# 6 wks touring France-what will we need!!!



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, well as the title says Nic and I have been granted 6 weeks to go travelling, we are planning to go to France. Unfortunately the dates fall in the summer holidays so will be busy and hot,and we have no air con, but it was too good a chance to turn down.

We are thinking of heading down to the Dordorgne and the Lot, but any suggestions are welcome as we prefer the rural areas of France . We have bought the France Passion and All The Aries books so have all the info for places to stay. We have holidayed in France before but not in a motorhome only in the UK.

The information I was looking for was to do with gas regulators, we have room for a 13kg and a 6kg cylinder, not gas low, which would run the fridge and the cooker. I'm hoping that it will be enough to see us through the 6 weeks, but if not could any of you experienced European travellers give me some info on what I would need as regards to French regulators.

I have looked for information on the forums but would appreciated first hand advice or links to the correct info.

Any other advise is also welcome, we are a bit wet behind the ears. Also could you also tell me where the vets are located so we can check our dog in on the way back home.

Many thanks in anticipation and look forward to your replys

Mike and Nic


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Euros 8) :lol:


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks bognormike will have plenty of those for the wine and cheese


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi mikkidee

Sorry I know nothing about gas regulators but here is a link to the vet list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627484.html#627484


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Really deep pockets

France I have found is one of the most expensive countries to visit,

Loddy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 
It might be useful to get hold of a french gas cylinder and regulator, not sure that you have enough if you were not using hook-ups for long periods.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Bacon!

French stuff is so poor an equivalent it should be called something else entirely!!!

You use gas for more than just cooking then?

I've bought a propane and a butane in France before, one was from Repsol and used their regulator, one was from Carrefour I think and used a different one. Just about every supermarket or Decathlon sell regulators, mostly for Camping Gaz. 

But if you buy a French bottle will you have to dump the UK one you have? 

Would it be possible to just take your 6kg, and immediately hunt down a 13/11kg size French bottle and regulator to suit, perhaps from a chainstore to make easy replacement next time round? You may have to invent a reasonable sounding French address, although not all ask for one.

Lots of hose connector variations.

Many of the machines at Aires use a variety of tokens, we've found buying one or two more than needed at the time may come in handy, perhaps next time you meet that type of machine the tokens in that town are only available from the tourist office which won't be open till the following afternoon etc.

A big smile, a handy sized phrasebook and a have a go attitude to French. A fair size back up dictionary can be handy too.

Happy travels


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

We did 5 weeks on one bottle the first time we went, no heating required in the summer and very little cooking.

Don't use the vets at the ports, they charge more. You'll find one in most towns and villages - just need to time it right for getting your ferry back.

Carol


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

loddy said:


> Really deep pockets
> 
> France I have found is one of the most expensive countries to visit,
> 
> Loddy


I have just spent 12 days in the Champagne area and compared to Dorset it is cheap. I never spent a centime on parking, fuel was cheaper and there were some very good free or small charge aires. I exchanged a 13kg French gas cylinder for a price slightly cheaper than Calor charge. I spent Easter at Troyes at a campsite which was better, or as good a quality as most in Dorset, and certainly no more expensive. I agree that if you eat and drink out regularly it will be an expensive holiday and that if you stick to the peage the costs can mount up.
By the way have you toured Norway? Now that is expensive.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

France is expensive to eat out and the food bought in small shops can be expensive but meat is of a very high quality. The local markets are the best place to buy veg and cheese but beware that you do not end up with too large a piece as cheese can end up expensive.... (We bought a piece in one market which ended up costing is 20€ !  but was delicious :roll: )

Take just one small UK gas cylinder and go to a Hypermarket fuel section for a gas cylinder - they are cheaper than Calor and often only need a 1€ deposit. In some cases they will even provide the regulator - but you would have to swap your UK for the French one for the duration.

Do NOT use Camping Gaz as it works out VERY expensive c/w all other brands. You may be able to get an adaptor to connect a UK reg to a French cylinder - worth checking in UK before you go.

The Dordogne is great - one of the best markets is at Issigeac (South of Bergerac) on a Sunday morning. There is no aire or camping there officially now - it was closed as uneconomic 3 years ago, but the space is still open and used frequently by camping-cars although there is no water there now (Easter). Nice town for a Sat/Sunday visit (there is a market at our home town of Villereal on Saturdays but it is a true local market - not touristy at all.

Eymet is VERY popular with UK visitors (more UK residents and visitors than French) and has a good formerly municipal site which is economic and clean by the river.

We will be back in the Lot et Garonne (near Villereal) for half-term, but sadly have no internet access there yet (to be done later this year via satellite).

Enjoy the locality there are some superb "bastide" towns and celebrations around the area.

Dave


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

We stayed here for a few nights http://www.camping-st-rome-de-dolan.com/ lovely quiet spot overlooking the Tarn Gorge, lots of Vultures wafting about overhead, market day at Florac on thursdays there is also a free Aire de service in town. With 6 weeks you have plenty of time to go off the tourist track and see the real France.
chris


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Take twice as much money and half ass many clothes and you'll be fine! Take any prescribed medication and a yellow jacket each which must be stowed where you can reach them without leaving the vehicle. Tea is worth taking if you drink it, but their fresh coffee is fab so save space and buy thaat there.

We move out to the edge of the Lot & Garonne/Dordogne full time in July and can hardly wait. Have a great trip!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Do NOT use Camping Gaz as it works out VERY expensive c/w all other brands. You may be able to get an adaptor to connect a UK reg to a French cylinder - worth checking in UK before you go.


Yep. (_This is even simpler - uses your existing fixed regulator and pigtail_ :wink:.)

Spend a tenner on one of these http://tiny.cc/fso2e and then if you need it you can buy an 11kg Intermarche cylinder.

The adapter screws onto the Intermarche cylinder, and your standard Calor propane pigtail screws into the adapter.

No messing. Couldn't be simpler. Ten quid well invested as an insurance in case you need more gas.

Put the adapter in your pocket and check it for fit in the shop or the gas bottle cage outside (left hand thread 8O ) saves lugging a cylinder back to the van to check for fit. :wink:

Have a read here too. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-797709.html#797709

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Groceries*

Hi

We are on a long trip at present and people laughed at the quantity of groceries I loaded - believe me, with the euro down again against the start of the trip, everything is so expensive - carry what you can. We like local food too, but for many basics, they are in the boot from Tesco.

I am pleased to have brought about 130 cans of soft drink. A can of Coke ranges from 80 cents in a supermarket to 3 euro in tourist areas!

Russell


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies so far, some good information there.

When travelling to France,Germany etc how many of you actually book the ferry and how many just turn up on spec if at all possible.
Mike.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have been travelling to France for about 25 years the last 10 in the Van.

Absolute essentials :- Tea, Bacon, Mint Sauce, Salad Cream, Curry Powders, English Beer, Sherry, Extra very strong Cheese .

Most other items can be purchased on the continent but some of their suggested alternatives make poor substitutes.

In the Dordogne most of the Supermarkets have an English shelf where you can if required buy Heinz Baked Beans etc.

You soon get used to eating Pork because its cheap and tough beef because they don't hang it long enough. Mutton and Lamb are good but tre expensive.

Go forth soak up the ambiance enjoy the food and drink with the secure knowledge you can always add that little extra from the van 

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

mikkidee said:


> When travelling to France,Germany etc how many of you actually book the ferry and how many just turn up on spec if at all possible.
> Mike.


Book every time . . . about last November as the early deals are often very good. :wink:

Having said that, if you are a member of the Caravan Club and under 8 metres (which you may not be??) you can cross for £27 each way, any time of day, on a Friday out and a Sunday return, with as long in between as you like.

Early booking is still advised, as there is limited availability.

Dave


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

*touring France*

Make sure you have the French adapter for your electricity and it could be useful to have one of those polarity plugs. We managed to blow up a charger once and are not very technical people so think it was about polarity.

Someone told me that if you have an adapter, a polarity-testing plug and you see they are reversed; it is useful to have an extra adapter that is wired in reverse to sort it out. We intend to do this and perhaps those of you who are technical could comment on this??

'Green' toilet fluid is essential in most sites, although we have a SOG fitted which means no nasty niffs in our van or horrid chemicals.

The green vests (of course) and triangle should be handy as I've heard the police do spot checks but we've never been stopped.

Don't know anything about gas though sorry!

If you have a sat nav, Points of interest are useful to download.

Plenty of Lidls in France which we find cheaper than buying wine at Calais.

Bon Voyage!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: touring France*

Some cracking good points raised here Lunar. I'll elaborate a bit if I may. 



LunarCampingQueen said:


> Make sure you have the French adapter for your electricity and it could be useful to have one of those polarity plugs. We managed to blow up a charger once and are not very technical people so think it was about polarity.


It would not have been due to reversed polarity (a confusing misnomer) since it is alternating current. Something else killed off your charger.



LunarCampingQueen said:


> Someone told me that if you have an adapter, a polarity-testing plug and you see they are reversed; it is useful to have an extra adapter that is wired in reverse to sort it out. We intend to do this and perhaps those of you who are technical could comment on this??


"Someone" was correct. :wink: It's very much down to individual decisions, but I (and many others) do not worry about "reversed polarity". I won't go into the reasons again, but a search will reveal pages of discussion. _(Many do use a polarity checker to test for a good Earth connection however, as that is far more important.)_

If you remain concerned after reading the techie stuff, get the equipment and be confident that you are safe. :wink:



LunarCampingQueen said:


> 'Green' toilet fluid is essential in most sites, although we have a SOG fitted which means no nasty niffs in our van or horrid chemicals.


It's actually quite difficult to buy toilet fluid which is not "green" these days, so this need not be a concern.



LunarCampingQueen said:


> The green vests (of course) and triangle should be handy as I've heard the police do spot checks but we've never been stopped.


Neither have we (been stopped) but the (yellow?) vests should be put on before stepping out of the van if the Gendarmes are about. Strictly speaking they could nobble you even if you step out with the vest in your hand and put it on as soon as your feet hit the road.



LunarCampingQueen said:


> Don't know anything about gas though sorry!


Rayhook does! :wink: :lol: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-797709.html#797709



LunarCampingQueen said:


> If you have a sat nav, Points of interest are useful to download.


And there are quite a few in our Useful Downloads section. Equally useful if you use Autoroute and a GPS dongle.



LunarCampingQueen said:


> Plenty of Lidls in France which we find cheaper than buying wine at Calais.


POI downloads available for those too, plus a lot of other shops etc.. Have a look on http://www.pocketgpsworld.com as well as our collection.

And finally (gasp!! 8O ) have a read of the several relevant and very excellent guides from our own members in this forum.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

............and when you get back, you'll wonder why on earth did you worry in the first place !


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

If you decide to buy French gas, L.Leclerc's give away a free connector with the Le Cube bottles. 

We have one English and one French bottle. I've bought refills for both during the last month. The English one (6kg) was £21 something and the Le Cube one cost £16 odd.

I just wish we could go to France more often, then we would have two Le Cube's :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

brockley said:


> If you decide to buy French gas, L.Leclerc's give away a free connector with the Le Cube bottles.
> 
> We have one English and one French bottle. I've bought refills for both during the last month. The English one (6kg) was £21 something and the Le Cube one cost £16 odd.
> 
> I just wish we could go to France more often, then we would have two Le Cube's :wink:


Hi Brockley

Do you mean connector or regulator? I think it may be the latter??

On that assumption, the giveaways are great for people with older vans, or those who choose to use an on-cylinder regulator. _(Still have to be swapped over though, so it's a screwdriver job with a rubber hose, and a real problem if it's a made-up stainless steel one.)_

With a more modern, bulkhead mounted regulator there's the problem of how to connect without having two regulators in tandem. 8O It would mean disconnecting the copper pipe _after _the bulkhead regulator and fitting a hose to that.

The adapter I suggested gets around all this hassle.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1054367.html#1054367

If you did mean "connector" I'm sure a lot of members would be very interested to hear more details. :wink:

Dave


----------



## frankhanna (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Mike and Nic

This time last year I was asking the same questions got some answers, travelled for 6 weeks, 3,500 miles and did the same again this year. On both occasions we did not even get through one 6kg gass cylinder so I would not worry about the French thing, just start off with two filled cylinders and you will be fine. We made sure we got to an electric plug in everynight and just used the gas for cooking.

Don't know how tech friendly you are but I would suggest you take a computer with Google Earth on it. I say this for a variety of reasons...first the ACSI book has thousands of sites and on each one they give you the precise coordinates of the front gate of the site. This can be invaluable if you have a sat nav as you will never get lost.

I would also reccomend that you download Archies Europe to your Sat Nav. This is a fabulous free programme to be downloaded from http://www.archiescampings.eu/eng1/ it lists thousands of sites all over Europe and installs as a Point of Interest entry and lists all the sites closest to you wherever you happen to be. It has saved my bacon on many an occasion.

Be careful about the vet thing. The rules are precise. You have to see a vet and then travel no less than 24 hours later or no more than 48 hours. I would suggest staying at a site near your crossing point and they will have all the details.

If you need more info just ask...happy travelling.

Frank


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

frankhanna said:


> Hi Mike and Nic
> we did not even get through one 6kg gass cylinder so I would not worry about the French thing, just start off with two filled cylinders and you will be fine. We made sure we got to an electric plug in everynight and just used the gas for cooking.
> 
> Frank


I would concur with that entirely, in that our 13kg bottle lasts 6 months for cooking only (diesel heating you see)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*French*



grizzlyj said:


> Bacon!
> 
> French stuff is so poor an equivalent it should be called something else entirely!!!
> 
> ...


"A big smile, a handy sized phrasebook and a have a go attitude to French. A fair size back up dictionary can be handy too."

Totally Agree

But quite often you will get that Superior pig ignorant Frenchman who ,despite your excellent attempts to speak French will pretend they do not understand.

My Niece went into a bar and asked for "une jus de Pom". The barman just kept shrugging his shoulders and slapped a huge French - English Dictionary on the bar.

Needless to say she told him where he could stick his Dictionary and his apple juice.

TM


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

suntan lotion :lol: and lots of it *bigger grin* its cheaper in asda/tesco's than our supermarkets although lidls factor 50 isn't bad price but its one of their offers...
and gravy granules )


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gravy Granules*



me0wp00 said:


> suntan lotion :lol: and lots of it *bigger grin* its cheaper in asda/tesco's than our supermarkets although lidls factor 50 isn't bad price but its one of their offers...
> and gravy granules )


Gravy Granules!

I hope they are to make false tan in case of persistent rain.

TM


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Two bottle openers in case you break one :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## russgra1 (Jul 23, 2007)

Try the atlantic coast, vendee, isle de noir moutier, ile de re,
we done that last year, after a week on the ile de re we went into the loire valley for a week, then back up to calais.
If your not in a hurry ,try keeping off some of the more expensive paege tollroads, they can really sting you .
have fun .


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Dave, I did mean regulator. I have a UK regulator and a French one after the bulkhead regulator. When at home I turn off the French one and when in France turn off the UK one, or use up the French bottle during the lead up to going back there.



Zebedee said:


> brockley said:
> 
> 
> > If you decide to buy French gas, L.Leclerc's give away a free connector with the Le Cube bottles.
> ...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Intermarche have a 'promotion' on.....5 litre box of red or rose wine for 6.99 a throw. We tried the red last night with a lasagne.....superb!.

We watched what the locals were buying, when one mature Frenchman scooted out with 6 boxes of the stuff we got interested! :wink: 

N.B. Vin de Pays de L'herault rouge or rose


----------



## wheelerbill (May 22, 2009)

Hi,

We've just got back from 5 weeks in France - Paris, the south coast and Lake Annecy (recommended). 

Don't fuel up on the autoroutes (tres expensive) - fuel up at supermarkets (Carrefour, Intermarche etc) if you can. Diesel at about 15 to 20p cheaper than UK at present - the cheapest we found was the equivalent of £1.11p a litre but that was exceptional.

We started with a full 11Kg gas bottle and a 'reserve' 6kg bottle and we didn't use all of the big bottle - gas only used for cooking. Always hooked up so used electric as much as possible (boiling kettle, toaster, low level heating in the evenings etc etc) because we'd paid for it .

Have a good trip but you'll need some patience on the roads in the high season.

Regards

Bill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*lyon*



wheelerbill said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've just got back from 5 weeks in France - Paris, the south coast and Lake Annecy (recommended).
> 
> ...


We found the cheapest fro fuel was the equivalent of £1.17 off Autoroutes (exceptional one being just £1.08). On the Autoroutes it seemed to be around the £1.30 mark.

In any event it was £1.42 at Tesco ehen we got home.

We dont half get mugged here in the UK


----------

